# Pics from Atlanta Model Expo - 2010



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I suppose the title is a little misleading...
You can tell my favorite subject is WWII fighters!

http://home.comcast.net/~vinceman1/ATL_Expo_2010.html

Martin, sorry I missed you again. We need to coordinate better!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Yeah, 

Nice pics and lots of good work.


----------

